
Ask HN: How often to you learn a new skill? - tmaly
Life seems to pass by at an accelerating rate as we grow older.<p>I try to keep on top of learning some new skill or something of value.   Last week I learned how to install a new lawn.<p>How often do you learn a new skill?
======
oomathias
Every day.

Every night prior going to bed, I read and learn something new. I try to read
at least a book per week.

During my work, I always try to find the best solution to every problem I
encounter. By doing this, I keep learning every day.

Also, with hobbies. Last week I tried lockpicking for example.

